# Is This a good Price for a Sig P226?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

It is a new Sig P226 with night sights, 9mm, 15 rounds, Nitron Slight Finish and has an accessory rail.

I can get it for around $650 (possibly a bit less after talking to the owner and finding out if he is willing to haggle just a little). How do you find the price of $650 to be for this gun -- too high, about right, or low and therefore a good buy?? 

Please let me know, thanks!!


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

depends how it's been cared for, if the nite sites are bright, real sig/mecgar mags, how many mags, original box with same s/n as 226, manual.

i buy/sell/trade a lot on backpage/sports equipment for my area.

for the kind on money you're looking to spend, an older triple s/n (frame/barrel/slide) from the mid-nineties, is another option & what i look for, without a rail, unless you need the rail for a light.

this is a link to the current bp listings in my area for sigs.
phoenix sig - sports equipment for sale - backpage.com


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

its a new sig for this price bearone2


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

If it's new, I think that's a pretty good price. If not, it still might be. Bearone2 summed it up pretty well.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a good price for the 226 with night sights especially if it comes with a couple of magazines.


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it worth it to spend another $100 over this price to get a German made P226 (with alloy frame)? 

honestly i would really rather buy American! but the more i read, the more i hear about how the German P226 may be the superior made gun --- do you agree with that??


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

you don't necessarily have to spend $100 more, unless you want one of the new ones, which are getting hard to find.

this is an old argument, which is better, with many folks having both old & new 220's, 226's, 229's 228's, 245's.

i've got 2 older non-rail 229's, both tripled in 40 & 357sig but they're not all german, only the frame.
the ab triple 229/40 has the original trijicon ns & was dated by sig, nov '92.

oh yeah, they're quite dim but still can be seen in a real dark area.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely the price is good for a new one.


----------

